# Any special caveats about jailing BOINC clients?



## LVLouisCyphre (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm considering BOINC clients on my four HP Micorserver G7 N54Ls and possibly my Lenovo TS430 as well.  Might as well donate idle CPU time to good causes.  I've done a search here and haven't found any special caveats about jailing BOINC clients.  What works best for participation in BOINC projects; jailing or a VM?  My priority is security and using my servers for my uses and the project gets scrap CPU time from my server garden.  It's better than nothing.

If this is the wrong place to post, please move it to where it belongs.


----------

